
Developers think about Android twice as much as they do about iOS - the9to5
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/developers-think-android-twice-much-do-ios-joshua-fruhlinger/
======
joezydeco
_Tracking activity for particular keywords on Stack Overflow can be a useful
way to track developer interest in a particular product, language, technology,
or platform._

Also, how much difficulty they're having in getting something to work on that
platform. SO is mostly about solving specific developer problems.

